# [Duda] Equipo de musica con stereo de auto.



## Luqqitaaa (Ago 8, 2011)

Hola, soy nuevo.
Tengo un stereo:
panasonic cq-c1001u *45 W x 4*





y queria saber como armar un equipo para mi pieza. 
Lei un post de Taringa! http://www.taringa.net/posts/imagenes/4414990/Equipo-con-stereo-de-auto-_casero_.html que se puede hacer con una fuente de 12 v. 
Lo que quería preguntar es si conecto 2 parlantes esos de auto, me los tira, porque dice que es para 4 de 45 W. Si tienen algún circuito de como conectar los cables que me puedan pasar estaría bien.
Bueno eso es todo. 
Saludos


----------



## djwash (Ago 8, 2011)

Si queres conectar 2 parlanter "de esos" de auto deberian andar, estan hechos para conectar con el estereo, y si no te los tira los tiras a la basura ja..

El diagrama de coneccion esta en una de las caras del autoestereo, donde entre algunas especificaciones esta un diagrama que te indica los colores de los cables correspondientes a cada canal, FR-FL; RR-RL, estos aparatos suelen llevar una ficha grande atras, no salen los cables de adentro del estereo, sino, desde la ficha, si no la tienes la podes conseguir en una electronica.

La alimentacion suele ser un cable negro y uno rojo mas grueso que los demas, para GND y +12V respectivamente, mas un cable amarillo que es para que no se pierdan las configuraciones (no necesarias para el funcionamiento). Poeden haber un cable azul para el remoto de la antena, y tambien para el remoto de una etapa de potencia externa, estos los dejas sin conectar...

PD: Bienvenido al Foro...


----------



## Luqqitaaa (Ago 10, 2011)

Bueno muchas gracias, otra consulta , vos decis que necesitaria un amplificador ? o el stereo va a poder cumplir esa funcion.?


----------



## djwash (Ago 10, 2011)

No creo que te haga falta un amplificador, el estereo ya posee uno dentro.

Si dice que es 4 x 45, son 4 salidas de 45w cada una. Dependiendo de los parlantes (potencia e impedancia) para un uso normal, no haria falta un aplificador adicional.

Como fuente de alimentacion puedes usar una fuente de PC, de las genericas, que nuevas estan alrededor de 100, como la que sale en el post de T...


----------



## Luqqitaaa (Ago 11, 2011)

okey y de cuantos wats tiene que ser como minimo la fuente ?


----------



## djwash (Ago 11, 2011)

Te digo por experiencia, que para ese estereo y para otros tambien, te sirve una fuente ATX generica, las que dicen 450W, 500W, 600W, son practicamente lo mismo, y no dan esa potencia, eso dice la etiqueta, es por ser generica (super china) que dicen cosas que no son...

Asique como minimo no te diria que potencia por esa cuestion que las fuentes genericas mienten bastante, solo consigue una fuente de aproximadamente esos valores, y disfruta tu estereo...

Por tirar un numero te diria que 300W, si consigues una fuente ATX o AT un poco vieja o usada...


----------

